# Snakes



## Tony (Jan 5, 2019)

In addition to plants I'm a big fan of snakes. This is my family of Gaboon vipers: Floofnoodle, Powderpuff, Gabby, Marshmallow, Poundcake, Tubesteak, and Blueberry.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2019)

Why not tree vipers, with orchids?


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a squam, she is cool but I just love my big fat caterpillars.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 5, 2019)

Cool.

The top right one, is it the West African form of the species? The others look typical of what is found in South Africa and Mozambique. 

These are normally pretty docile. Ever tempted to handle them by hand? I know some keepers do simply because it becomes too cumbersome to handle this fat, heavy snakes with snake-sticks. 

You should post a photo of them once they have blended in with the leaves.


----------



## naoki (Jan 6, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> Cool.
> 
> The top right one, is it the West African form of the species? The others look typical of what is found in South Africa and Mozambique.
> 
> ...



Top left is Tanzanian, others are Ghana or unknown West Africans. I don't handle them freely, but sometimes use a broad hook under the front end and a hand at the rear if I need more control and support than two hooks can offer. A big girl is definitely a hefty load on the end of a hook.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2019)

Are these easy to sex? Or you saw the girl laying eggs?


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2019)

Very easy to sex, females have a tiny nub of a tail while a male's is several times the length. They are livebearers, my biggest girl had a litter of 37 the year before last.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2019)

Doesn't the word "viper" indicate poisonous snakes? Perhaps I misunderstood
all the nature shows I watch about reptiles.


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes, most of the snakes I keep are venomous species. Here is another, Peaches the monocled cobra:


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2019)

May I ask if you "milk" them for anti-venom? It's certainly a worthy endeavor.


----------



## Tony (Jan 8, 2019)

Nah, they are just pets. No legitimate user would buy venom from a private keeper, there are a handful of laboratories that supply venom that has been collected, processed, and stored under proper conditions for medical and research use.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> Yes, most of the snakes I keep are venomous species. Here is another, Peaches the monocled cobra:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

